

Google Research: From Words to Concepts and Back - ot
http://googleresearch.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/from-words-to-concepts-and-back.html

======
mark_l_watson
I am grabbing the data accompanying the blog post (<http://www-
nlp.stanford.edu/pubs/crosswikis-data.tar.bz2/>) right now. Looks to be a
great resource for text mining applications for training data, labeling text
by concept, etc.

------
lookforr
It will be even better if Google can provide search queries associated with
the Wikipedia entities.

